#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  >  贊不贊成閱讀付樂園幣?

## 狼王白牙

在很久以前，大家有總是討論著，在意不在意自己的回文數多寡, 其實大家都是在乎的

於是我曾經開了個討論，*你的文章沒版友回應是誰的錯？*
大部分的獸得出的討論結果，這些只是運氣問題，或是自己的發文內容須要加強

可是, 仍然不時可以看到, 回文內容甚至簽名檔寫著:
"你的回應是我發帖的的動力"

這句話也道出，回文多寡足以影響創作或討論的心情, 
同時也表示大家還是在意這些 "非自己所能控制" 的小小鼓勵或是回音

因此, 我決定把樂園幣系統做個小小變更, 就是閱讀你的文而不回的話, 
將會小影響樂園幣, 希望能藉此養成鼓勵的習慣

大家如果發一篇有水準的長篇文章, 獲得 30-50 樂園幣的酬勞是很正常的
即使指示三行四行的鼓勵, 仍會獲得 2,3 塊錢的鼓勵

那麼, 把程式改為, 無論任何版面 只要閱讀了文章, 系統就會自動扣除 0.2~0.1 樂園幣
這樂園幣由系統扣除消失, 以表示自己閱讀了版友文章, 使用了系統資源, 因而使用者付費

這樣一來... 如果自己總是不回應的話, 樂園幣就會越來越少...
一旦樂園幣呈現大量負數, 我自然會判定該使用者可能不適合成為我們會員

這個制度大家可以討論一下。

----------


## Red.K熾仔

狼王這個用意是鼓勵大家回應

基本上我個狼贊同這樣的做法，不過在扣樂園幣的懲罰上
我想還是要多拿捏這點的程度

因為如果扣樂園幣的懲罰太過明顯，可能會出現一些問題...

*1.看文回應增加了某種強迫的感覺*

*2.大家為了怕被扣樂園幣而不得不寫些東西，可能造成灌水現象*




> 例如：
> 
> 嗯嗯你畫的很棒
> 為了不扣樂園幣的第二行


狼園是創作為主的版，創作者們都希望得到回應跟被點閱的肯定
但是相信多數人在心理上還是希望大家能提供更建設性的回應

*3.基予以上幾點可能，大家在逛版面時可能會更加保留點閱主題的可能
以致不常點閱的主題會變得更加冷門*

另外，被鎖定的主題是否點閱也會被扣的可能，這點要納入考量．

還有就是，這樣的規則以及做法我想不要公開會更好
就是隱藏的一種設置，讓大家不要有壓力，藉由自主的去改善多鼓勵回應
的態度與風氣

如果每次點完而沒有回而回到版面時，都會出現被扣的訊息
那可能都會讓每個使用的獸友都感到不自在

以上，個狼的小見解，希望其他狼也可多集思廣益提供意見＠＠

----------


## yoyo虎

疑...其實我覺得沒有必要強迫大家一定要回文
所以在下是投反對票的
現在看帖不回的情況也沒有很嚴重吧
在下大概也只有2篇左右沒人回...(<--很容易滿足的人)

不過這樣的系統其實已經設計得很合理了
一次只會被扣0.1樂園幣，就算回文隨便打也會賺2~3圓吧?
像我這種喜歡亂打字的賺更多，幾乎回一次文就不用怕會變成負的
換句話說...只要看20篇至少回一次文就行了(當然這樣的獸就不能看照片了)
對於大家不會造成很大的傷害，也可以達到鼓勵大家回文的效果

不過"看帖扣幣"系統最大的好處，是消滅許多只有註冊的潛水獸...

有興趣的大大們可以看看最近註冊的人，從3月左右開始就有很多回應掛零的了
把這些潛水獸清一清也不錯...
讓他們被砍帳砍得心服口服...

----------


## 狼王白牙

我補充一下

原則上，如果大家都習慣回個 3,4 行鼓勵文，
每閱讀 20 篇文章只要隨手回應一篇，就會平衡被扣除的費用 (這要求合理嗎?)

如果習慣寫長篇文章，例如上面翠羽寫的意見，
光是這篇，大概足以補充讓他閱讀 150 篇文章所需的小額付費吧

此外更重要的目的是為了避免樂園幣系統通貨膨脹
因為目前樂園幣只會增加而不會減少，未來可能會有版友上百萬
造成嚴重貧富不均 XD  所以必須設置小額付費制度以消耗發行數目


版主以上的管理團隊原則上豁免，算是管理團隊的福利


公投通過後何時時實施? ---> 不確定, 因為程式碼還沒開發出來  XD

----------


## 好喝的茶

我嘛，基本上是贊成的。
一來，這是提升回文風氣的方去之一。
二來，讓樂園幣有多點用處。目前能消費樂園幣的地方，只有付費加密文章、改名服務、轉贈，實在很難想像這串數字還能有什麼實用性(汗)。

不過我認為，採用「看文章就扣錢」可能會造成幾種反效果︰
首先會造成是版友迴避看文章的風氣，或者只選有名氣的，相熟的看；新來的，陌生的就忽略，這對於剛進入樂園，更需要得到支持的新獸，無疑是一種打擊。
另外就是會造就「雷聲大雨點小」的情況出現。為了吸引其他會員點進來看，可能就會寫上一些過份誇張的標題，甚至會出現內文與標題無關的主題，這就會造成一種閱讀障礙。
至於會否造成無意義回文，我抱中立態度。現在的版主都很盡責維持版面秩序。

或許在這措施上多加一點鼓勵性質會較好？
例如，每天回文超過３篇，持續超過１星期的會員，他看文章可以不用付錢。
以及發文未滿１００篇的會員發新主題，別人點進他的主題也不用付費。

----------


## tsuki.白

這個主意白還是比較贊成的

如果大家都只看不回
會讓一些獸覺得樂園是個*難以融入*的地方
何況積著那麽多財富不用會變成守財奴的

不過這裏有點小問題
那些發文回文都得不到樂園幣收入的討論區(例如趣味實驗室和心靈探索)
應該如何處理?
如果在該區觀看主題被扣錢而回文又沒有收入...獸友們大概會不滿吧

----------


## 呆虎鯨

我還滿贊成的＠＠
　　事實上呆鯨混的三個論壇中已經有一個這麼作了
　　而且是每個月刷一次，條件也比白牙定的還要嚴格
　　才扣那麼一點，大家不用擔心吧？

　　如果是老獸，通常已經累積一定的幣數了
　　就算到時候是負的也可以跟別獸求救＠＠
　　有贈與系統啊ｘｄ

　　如果是新獸那就更不用擔心了
　　新獸通常都很興奮的狂回文
　　我也是這樣＠＠

ｔｏ白
　　我覺得以上面那個理由就夠了吧？
　　可以賺錢的版那麼多，不要太別在意不能賺錢的版＠＠

　　只要自身利益不會受到太大的影響，我覺得都沒差，以上＝ｗ＝

----------


## 時雨秋幻

贊成+1
只扣相對微量的樂園幣基本上不是大問題˙˙
最重要的是能刺激"好的"回文風氣
回文能帶動更多交流，有充分的交流又能再引起新的作品/主題與回文
如果是這樣的良性循環那我再支持也不過XD"
能配合有效的宣導的話就更好了

----------


## 卡庫爾

卡庫爾不是很贊同閲讀文章扣分的設想……
首先，出於對扣分的恐懼，可能有獸會強求自己回復，可能會是灌水，
也可能是不出於真情實感的評論，抑或是反復囉嗦充滿詞藻 (就象卡庫爾現在這樣)。
我想這對創作者來説，不具有很多價值……
或者像以上所說的一樣，對於自己沒有把握回復的文章，就根本不會去閲覽。
這樣一來不但沒有達到促進評論的目的，反可能減少論壇的活動，
也可能甚至出現標題醒目，内容卻不僅無關標題，且無意義，難以令獸回復的討論。


其次，偶爾會發生大量瀏覽而很少回復，卻是預期的行爲的情況。
例如，中途加入很熱門的討論串，或是正在連載的長篇小説，
這樣的串可能從頭到尾有二到六頁，甚至分几十篇連載。
回復的話反而有洗板的嫌疑……
再例如，對某一串的回復特別關心，所以每有發言或數十分鈡就重整一次……
當然這對伺服器壓力較大，卡庫爾不鼓勵大家這樣做。(笑)
以及某些問題，搜索較難找到但只要爬文就可以解決的那種，
假如閲覽扣分，原本尋找答案的獸可能會傾向于直接問原本不必提的問題……

也有可能問題過為專業所以無法回復的情況。

同時，這個規定比較偏向文學作者，而對作畫者可能不利。
會不會造成長篇文學作品增加，而短篇和繪畫作品減少？

為伺服器執行效率考慮，刪除 (prune) 未使用的帳戶的確是必要的，
但應當以回復次數爲主，配合上次登入時間決定，而不是以樂園幣為基礎。
例如，上次登入時間為三個月前，並且回復次數為零的用戶。

至於潛水獸是另一種問題，
有時僅僅是很膽小的獸，在發言上還感到拘束而已。
或者也可能是因爲生活忙碌無暇顧及回復。

通貨膨脹的問題，可以從其它方面來解決。
例如之前有獸建議的，樂園幣可以用來打跑馬燈，
也就是站内廣告，可以在每一頁上都顯示……

或者是像巴哈姆特一樣設立評分 (Good Point, GP) 系統。
對其他用戶的文章或回復可以給與好評，此項功能使用需要付費……
這不僅可以回收樂園幣，同時也能鼓勵好的建設性的回復產生。
當然爲了促進回復也可以建立評論員勳章……

----------


## 御櫻雪弁天

基本上是贊成。

雖然是半強制性的做法，
但我認為這樣才能確實促進版友間的交流。

不過卡庫爾所說到的某一點確實令人憂心：




> 也可能是不出於真情實感的評論，抑或是反復囉嗦充滿詞藻


老實說，這個情況現在就已經頗嚴重，
如果實施點閱收費的話，不知道會產生怎麼樣的狀況。

我覺得如果最後票選結果，是以"實施"為多數，
可以先保留一段觀察期，再做最後的決定。

倒是說...版主要管理文章，在自己管理的版面閱覽，
應該不用被扣吧囧"

----------


## 閻武狼

貓貓我也不贊成閱讀文章時被扣樂園幣




> 因爲生活忙碌無暇顧及回覆


貓貓同意這一點
我有時不常上線，且上線時間又短、發文量少
只能看一下他獸發的文，就要下線了
可是一出現這設定，豈不是也讓新加入的獸早點退出而以

----------


## 狼王白牙

這個程式碼已經研發告一個段落，並且管理團隊已確定不須要付費作為福利

各位的疑慮的確是有可能發生的，例如：無意義的文字或者設法獲取虛擬貨幣的手段
不過，一個制度最重要的還是效益比，其實更有可能造成更多鼓勵會員的發文，不是嗎

所以這項制度原則上：

1. 閱讀時所扣除的樂園幣，名目上為 *系統使用費*，因為每一次的閱讀
[spacer=4]都會查尋資料庫數十次，對於系統所造成的負擔，因而使用者付費 (但只是虛擬的費用)
[spacer=4]上述虛擬費用可以透過花點時間鼓勵其他會員創作所獲取

2. 費用會設定在大部分的會員均可以接受，並且樂園幣即使扣除了每日閱讀所需費用後
[spacer=4]大部份的會員所持有的貨幣仍會整體上增加，例如標準可能會比我之前說的每篇 0.2 更為寬鬆

如果這樣的話，尚未投票者是否有其他意見敬請提出。

----------


## 星空小克

我基本上是半贊成。

為什麼是半贊成呢?

因為如果這個機制實行的不好，很容易造成許多問題

例如某些板就算回覆也是沒有樂園幣的，那實行後是不是那邊就沒人回覆了呢?

亦或許大家都想賺樂園幣，進而造成灌水的現象(前面已經有獸提出)

如果機制很完善，那當然就沒有什麼問題

小獸本身也有去過閱讀文章要扣積分的網站(這網站比較狠XD)

他本身是每閱讀20篇文章不回，就會扣掉固定的積分數

如果有回，就不會扣點

此外，閱讀過的文章也不會重覆計算在內

我是覺得這個可以參考

因為我覺得這樣算合理的

不然沒錢的人就不能逛狼版了XD"

----------


## 狼王白牙

這項制度已經正式實施了

樂園幣 5 元能幹什麼呢？ 付一篇占心房的占卜費？是的

但是他現在的作用同時是讓各位觀看任意版面的 33.3 篇文章所扣除的系統使用費。

日後我們還會作調整，同時也繼續接受建議

謝謝各位的票選以及回應

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

其實我有點不贊成!!

因為有時或許有些獸友跟我一樣~因為主題的有趣或是有興趣才進去閱讀!!

但是雖然看過~但是要回文可能會湊不上~或是想講的被講過~就會有點看看帶過換下個文章觀看~所以回文還是要看情況~因為本小獸看的幾乎都很難接話~所以有點不接受!!

希望不要責怪小獸的任性!!

----------


## 環伐貳閃

> 這項制度已經正式實施了
> 
> 樂園幣 5 元能幹什麼呢？ 付一篇占心房的占卜費？是的
> 
> 但是他現在的作用同時是讓各位觀看任意版面的 33.3 篇文章所扣除的系統使用費。
> 
> 日後我們還會作調整，同時也繼續接受建議
> 
> 謝謝各位的票選以及回應


意思是現在每看33.3篇文章必須扣除5元樂園幣嗎?

能不能更詳細的說明實施規定呢?

----------


## 好喝的茶

> 意思是現在每看33.3篇文章必須扣除5元樂園幣嗎?
> 
> 能不能更詳細的說明實施規定呢?


應該是指，每閱讀一篇主題須付0.15樂園幣，
而5樂園幣足夠付出33.3篇文章的閱讀費。

不過我也有問題XD
閱讀過一篇主題後，在日後再重覆閱讀同一篇，會不會再收一次費？
期望只在第一次看收費就好(茶)。

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 應該是指，每閱讀一篇主題須付0.15樂園幣，
> 而5樂園幣足夠付出33.3篇文章的閱讀費。
> 
> 不過我也有問題XD
> 閱讀過一篇主題後，在日後再重覆閱讀同一篇，會不會再收一次費？
> 期望只在第一次看收費就好(茶)。


謝謝好茶代答以及意見... 實際上重複閱讀是*會*收費的
可是因為不可能記錄已經閱讀過的主題...這樣論壇會系統資源耗盡

不過其實也有一點點好處，例如說，某些好奇心強者或者說核子動力潛艇*註
都不曾去點大家的創作物，即使點了也是一撇而過，不曾留下一點點鼓勵

可是呢，當看到有版面出現紛爭時，他可以一直不斷的去翻這個主題
這就是為什麼有些主題上百上千點閱率的原因

這時請為了自己消耗的系統資源多捐獻一些給樂園吧  :Evil or Very Mad:  

*註 (其他論壇的術語, 意指平時潛水，一浮上來就是要開戰的會員)

----------


## 島月

個人覺得還是不要會比較好(雖然已經實施了)
因為有些人為了抵回看文章所花的狼幣
可能會進行無意義回文
再者
也有可能會造成所謂的只看大手畫家的風氣
或者是發些標題聳動的作者

個人覺得(真的只是個人覺得啦....)
倒不如在看文章時提升少許樂園幣
讓點閱率增加
回文到一定數量時發予勳章(可開啟特別的版面之類的)
或是提供特別服務(像是大手畫家頭像贊助之類的)
或者也可以讓回文時使用不同的幣
來進行特別服務(像什麼廣播器或大手畫家頭像贊助之類的，前提是要有人贊助啦......)

啊!!以上言論純屬虛構sage他sage他

----------


## zzz8519

那如果是發文不會給錢的地方

那還會扣錢嗎，還是只會扣有給錢的地方

還是以經改成，只要回文都會給錢

----------


## B平方

B平方的問題也跟樓上的一樣
還有問一下:
如果是閱讀好久好久以前的文也要扣嗎?
像是頁數在超~後面的文章
就是發文時間離現在很久的文

----------


## 狼王白牙

新制度實施第二天，觀察到並無對版面造成衝擊現象
但是回應數顯著增加, 已經委託各版主繼續觀察後續影響
希望有時間可以做成一份報告書

> 島月

無意義回文被版主砍文反而會被罰錢, 得不償失
看文增加樂園幣是不可能做到的, 因為會造成大家不斷點擊賺錢卻不回應
聳動標題以吸引大家進來看也是沒必要的，
因為吸引別獸看自己的文並不會替自己賺錢

回文數多就給予勳章鼓勵很早就實施了

最後, 這個制度會不會造成大家只看大手畫家呢？  目前看不出這種現象呢

> zzz8519

全部版面都會扣錢, 但是能夠賺錢的版並不是全部
請多觀察發表文章時如果會出現賺到多少樂園幣，才是能夠賺錢的版面

> B平方

閱讀好久以前的文章也會喔, 因為並不是讀取那些文章就不會用到系統資源了
但是我們沒有設定限制去回應他們, 也就是賺錢的機會還是有的

----------


## 蒼之月牙銀狼

我算半讚成的吧
一來也許有些新獸會覺得有點麻煩[對一些不常發文的]
但這樣的制度或許有些好處
而版主不收費是合理的
但實施之後或許有些獸會認為不公平[只是個人舉例]
蠻建議何不用勳章
看有幾枚.或看是勳章的種類
來擬定以後發文要收費或不用

不過如果用種類= =可能會造成某些版面無人觀看
用枚數則不大影響



以上也是個人的建議

----------


## 環伐貳閃

剛才實驗一下發現

在文章中按重新整理也會被扣錢(噴)

----------


## Net.狼

抱歉拖到現在才回


小生認為
看了20篇30篇文章
只要回個一篇文就可以賺回
這應該沒甚麼好為難吧?


說忙 上線只能看不能回
也不一定要急於現在回文
可以等有時間再回
看了200篇文章也才30塊樂園幣
10篇文章就可以賺回
內容充實的回文
只要3篇就可以賺回
這有什麼好為難的呢?

除非從一開始就不打算回文
而當然 實施此項規定就是希望鼓勵回文的風氣


看了文章標題想要點進去 但是需要花0.15塊樂園幣
不想付那0.15
但是不也有需要花5~20不等的錢才可以觀看的文章嗎?
可是付的人卻很多

小生認為這兩者本質上是相同的
只是一次扣一筆跟一點點扣
在心裡感覺不一樣罷了

就像狼王說的
看了33.3篇文才等於你買了一篇5塊錢的付費文章



至於可能會出現灌水問題
有項規定是



> 為避免會員以灌水、發表無意義內文、詐欺等方式取得樂園幣 
>      會員遭受版主管理刪除之帖子，除非特殊版面有特殊規定外， 
>      視情節罰款5元以上，50元以下之虛擬貨幣罰款。


灌水反而會損失更多錢
除非該會員從不看板歸
不然應該沒有人想要被扣更多錢吧?

----------


## zzz8519

那如果某獸的樂園幣是0元那他不是永遠只能看不用付錢的板[是這樣嗎]

不知道樂園幣有沒有負的

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 那如果某獸的樂園幣是0元那他不是永遠只能看不用付錢的板[是這樣嗎]
> 
> 不知道樂園幣有沒有負的


自己查會員列表不就知道了？ 
目前大約有 30 位負數的會員
他們還是可以觀看任何版面，如果像你說的永遠不能看版，不就永遠沒補救機會了嗎？

----------


## 翔狗

關於負數的問題 ，設定 負數到一定的數值
直接 強制發文就可以啦@@

PS . 我只是一般的淺水挺XD 不是核子的喔!!

----------


## 月下小冰狼

狼王很辛苦
爲大家想了很多
所以我很支持付費閱讀
（要時常看看錢包了）

----------


## 迷思

不知道其他新獸是怎麼想的，不過這對我產生很大的壓力
再考慮"消耗系統資源"的情況下，
想當個專業訪客的念頭反而讓自己有罪惡感了

而我壓力的來源是怕自己回應的文章在別人眼中被視為"無意義的文章"，
不過我覺得還是實施對大家比較好吧...
希望樂園得以永續經營!

----------


## LongTzai

從前，
　　我們活在這個世界中，不需要藉由吃東西來補充營養…
…就可以這麼的存活下去…
…存活了數個月，甚至一年…兩年…三年…


　　如今，
　　這個世界改變了，我們需要補充營養，才能夠繼續活下去！
大概每活個33小時就需要補充5公Ｘ的營養。


　　然而，
　　食物要從何尋得呢？
生存在這世界中的，不是只有自己…　一匹狼　或　一隻獸
而是…　　　　　　　　　　　　　　一群狼　、　一群獸


　　去幫助她／他／牠們，就可以獲得不少麵包與肉片了！

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 關於負數的問題 ，設定 負數到一定的數值
> 直接 強制發文就可以啦@@
> 
> PS . 我只是一般的淺水挺XD 不是核子的喔!!


有的論壇是這樣做的，負數到一定數值完全不能觀看版面文章，
必須到一個版面發表才能繼續瀏覽
可是我認為這樣一點獸性(人性)也沒有




> 狼王很辛苦
> 爲大家想了很多
> 所以我很支持付費閱讀
> （要時常看看錢包了）


謝謝   :Wink:   所謂有賺有花嘛   還是希望設定成大家不必很時常注意錢包的數值




> 從前，
> 　　我們活在這個世界中，不需要藉由吃東西來補充營養…
> …就可以這麼的存活下去…
> …存活了數個月，甚至一年…兩年…三年…
> 
> 
> 　　如今，
> 　　這個世界改變了，我們需要補充營養，才能夠繼續活下去！
> 大概每活個33小時就需要補充5公Ｘ的營養。


繼續活下去嗎..  這個比喻似乎太嚴重些   :Wink:  
不可能設計出一種對於每個會員都妥善照顧的制度, 一個制度往往有受益者甚至受害者

例如，有些獸希望僅來這裡潛水欣賞圖文就好, 這個制度對他而言不但潛水會被知道
而且跟來這裡的本意完全不同了 

不過我認為一個體質健全的論壇，付出應該要跟環境給他的回報成正比
這樣才會有獸繼續繼續付出, 才會達成一個生生不息的環境
所以有時候領導者或做殘忍的決定，好比自然界中的狼群也會汰若留強以保持種族的活力
在此跟想要安心潛水的朋友說對不起了

-- 既然大家都那麼在意回文數，常久以來都有那種 "沒獸回" 的聲音
希望這個制度能夠減少這樣的怨言

----------


## 島月

話說實施過一段時間之後忽然就發現

我的樂園幣不知不覺就見底了

希望可以整理一張各版面的詳細扣除費率資料

----------


## 薩卡魯瓦

呃...是的....我浮起來了=3=" 
(不過跟錢無關喔...單純的有意見...@@)

請問

同一篇切頁面也算嗎.像這種回到3頁甚至以上的?
範例:
哇!33頁(唬很大)!每頁都看!哇!5元不見了!

同一篇內一直切重新整理也算?
範例:
哇!一堆圖!啊!怎麼下面都叉燒包!?可惡!F5F5F5F5....(x33)!啊...5元不見了= =

啊還有開自己發的帖子來看也要付阿...

贊成GP推文系統~~
像那種字很少的推文阿...用GP推文系統最實在啦~~
既可以打上短短短的心得或感謝又可以讓發文者受到鼓勵~~  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## 好喝的茶

>薩卡魯瓦
經過實際測試之後，閱讀同主題的另一頁，以及在主題內按重新整理，
的確會再扣一次費。(汗炸)

所以，閱讀費應該是解作「每次閱讀一篇主題裏十五篇文章的費用」。
看完十五篇後就請繼續投幣閱讀。(炸)

話說重新整理要再付費這點，我也頗納悶的。
不知道是什麼原因，有時候文章裏的部份文字會變成亂碼，
只有在按重新整理後才變回正常。
難道這也要多收一次費用嗎……

至於閱讀自己發表的主題，或閱讀自己所管轄版面下的主題，則不需付費。
詳見版面閱讀與樂園幣系統連結相關說明

----------


## omega

為什麼看公告跟意見箱也要扣樂園幣呢？

因為閱讀公告並不一定能回文，而且是關心樂園所必須的吧。

看公告有沒有回文，好像跟鼓勵會員創作及回帖風氣沒有關係，

所以小的希望閱讀意見箱跟公佈欄不要樂園幣。

----------


## Totem‧T

> 為什麼看公告跟意見箱也要扣樂園幣呢？
> 
> 因為閱讀公告並不一定能回文，而且是關心樂園所必須的吧。
> 
> 看公告有沒有回文，好像跟鼓勵會員創作及回帖風氣沒有關係，
> 
> 所以小的希望閱讀意見箱跟公佈欄不要樂園幣。


+1
我也希望閱讀公告和意見箱能不要扣除樂園幣
在這板裏頭有些是不需要回文的也被扣除樂園幣
像是更改ID的板
去瀏覽並不一定會真的要更改自己的ID
但瀏覽也被扣除樂園幣這一點
我希望能夠修正一下

----------


## J.C.

閱讀公告欄不扣錢的建議 之前我也跟狼王提過
因為需要更改程式 還要經過測試 所以請大家耐心等待一段時間吧 ^^;

由於樂園幣的程式設計不是狼王自己寫的
狼王也不是專業的程式設計師
所以大家提議的有些功能 真的在實行上有困難
例如 要判斷"讀取出問題而重新整理的點擊" 然後不扣錢
就算能實現 這項判斷本身就會給主機帶來很大的負擔

另外像是發小說者很容易就能賺取樂園幣
發圖者就沒辦法容易賺到樂園幣 對繪圖者蠻不公平
這也是目前程式無法解決的問題

最後回覆島月
各版面各文章扣除費率都是一樣的
每次點擊是0.15元

付費制度若有改善的空間 一定會盡量做到
但有什麼無法解決的缺失 還請大家多多包涵
其實只要用心回文 0.15元並不需要太擔心

(我覺得自己好像客服 *汗*)

----------


## 那岐

咳，補充一下建議。

除了論壇公告、鎖文之類的文章
雖然很困難....但是是否板規、交流板的"角色設定集"這樣可能會一直反覆看的文章
做設定


以上，只是提出。

雖然知道這很大工程...

----------


## 幻貓

太久沒回來了，到現在才發現樂園有這麼大的變革
之前在不知情的情形下點了一堆文章......$$不見知多少啊....

目前我對樂園幣的認知是：
回文有錢賺
但在趣味區及心靈區還有灌水區發文回文都沒錢賺

可以自行設定文章內容是否需付費才能觀看

點閱文章要付點小錢
關於這點，包含趣味區、心靈區、灌水區都算計在內嗎？

另外支持意見箱及公告欄不要付費.....有些東西是真得無法回應的~

----------

